# Best inexpensive, clipless shoes?



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I commute to work and other points of interest daily. Vanity prevents me from strolling around these locations in any of the many pairs $300 Italian biking shoes I have. Do I really need $500 worth of gear to go 8 miles? Do I want to walk gingerly about the store with my stiff soles and metal cleats? Nope. I want to be able walk without the sounding like a tap dancer. I also like the option of riding with normal shoes, but I only want it to be an option. I've been commuting using toe clips, straps and tennis shoes. The issue is that I just can't get my mind 100% committed to doing intervals on the way to work with this setup. I realize that it is mostly mental, but I just can't work through it.

So what is the best Shoe + clipless pedal combination for commuting and walking about the town? I would prefer the shoes to have a BMX or crosstrainer look rather then the football cleat look of most MTB shoes. I would like there to enought surrounding tread to avoid clicking the cleats on the ground. Thanks.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Cannondale Roam

I walk around in Sidi Blazes that were $33 on eBay. No clicking and super comfortable.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Lake makes some intro shoes that hold up well and are very cheap. I picked up a pair of mountain bike shoes from them for 30 bucks on jenson


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Keep your eye on Chainlove.com, I got a set of rubber soled Shimano SPD shoes on there, I now use them for commuting. They're great because I can even wear them into the gym to do a workout.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

I got some Northwave Lizzards. I love them and they aren't too expensive.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

I roll with Lake Sandals and TIME ATAC Alums year round, even in the Michigan winters. In the summer you get great tan lines that nieces and nephews love to laugh at and when the winter comes the straps adjust out wide enough for my neoprene booties and wool socks. 
My "shoes" have been collecting dust for two years.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Wait in a couple of weeks shops and mailorders especially will have closeouts on shoes.The 09 models will start coming in and they got to move the 08 stuff.


----------

